# انا لدي حلم هل تستطيعون مساعدتي فيه



## فؤادحمود (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا شاب وارغب بمعرفة طريقة تحول مزرعة لدينا في بلدي الام من نظام الديزل ومشتقات البترول البدائي الى نظام يدار بالطاقة الشمسية اريد معرفة مكونات هذا وطريقة تركيبه في المزرعة 
حيث والله وبالله وتالله انهم يعانون وهم فقراء ومصدر رزقهم الوحيد بعد فضل الله عزوجل هي الزراعة فارجوكم افيدوني وبيض الله وجيهكم 
اتمنى يكون بالصور الشرح وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## د حسين (14 يونيو 2011)

*هذا حلمنا جميعا*

الأخ فؤاد المحترم
هذا حقا حلمنا جميعا ... ولكن للأسف مازالت تقنيات الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية غالية ومكلفة جدا ... ولا يستطيع تنفيذها سوى الأغنياء .. لذلك الغني سيبقى غنيا اذا استخدمها لأنه سيوفر الوقود ... والفقير سيبقى فقيرا لأنه غير قادر على اقتناء تقنيات الطاقة الشمسية
لذلك حاليا ليس لنا إلا الدعاء ثم العمل والبحث العلمي وتشجيع ذلك للوصول الى تقنيات شمسية رخيصة
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## taygr_12345 (14 يونيو 2011)

يوجد عندى تعدجيل يجعل قريه او دوله تستغنى عن البترول والطاقه الشمسيه وهذا التعديل لو تم تنفيذه سيتم اضائة بلدكم وجميع البلاد المجاورة بدون مشالكل ولا تكلفه ارجو من سيادتكم وجميع من فى القريه الدعاء لهو بالتوفيق حتى يتمكن من تنفيذ هذا التعدبل وانشاء الله سيتم اضائة قريتقم وارجو الدعاء حتى اتمكن من التنفيذ


----------



## ياسر حرارة (14 يونيو 2011)

ذكرتني بحلقة من "ميكانيكيو الكوكب" حين حولوا مزرعة للعمل على غاز الميثان الناتج من روث الأبقار بعد المعالجة كوقود.
وفقك الله


----------



## الثعلب2000 (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
العضو فؤاد حمود تحية وبعد : كما ذكر الكثير من الاعضاء هذا حلم ورغبة قوية لكل إنسان ان يغير هذا الواقع المزري الذي وصل اليه الانسان ...... على كل مبدائياً ان انصحك باستخدام نظام الجيت فيول (GEET fuel ) من تصميم واختراع 
العالم الامريكي بول بانتون 
وهو بسيط التركيب لكل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ويحقق توفير كبير جداً في استهلاك الوقود وبعض الحالات وصل الى اكثر من 85 % وهذه الجهاز بسيط ويمكن تصنيعه من مواسير المياه الحديدية واذا بحثت في النت سوف تجد الكثير من الارشادات لعمل ذالك 
وهذه صورة تشرح تفاصيل الجهاز 
بالتوفيق




​


----------

